# FUMC or IIMC?..HELP Needed Urgent!!



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay guys by the grace of GOD i got selected for Islamic international medical college...while i also have applied to Foundation university medical college.I have an aggregate of 77.6 in UHS Mcat..Now im facing a tough decision whether to choose IIMC or not..they have given a fee deadline of 1st November..while FUMC merit lists wont be out till another 15 days or so...And i don't have a lot of information about IIMC whether its good enough to be compared to FUMC or not.While i dont want to rule out the option of a Back up and would love to go to FUMC too..Need some serious advice on this one FAST..i dont have much time.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Arsalan12345 said:


> Okay guys by the grace of GOD i got selected for Islamic international medical college...while i also have applied to Foundation university medical college.I have an aggregate of 77.6 in UHS Mcat..Now im facing a tough decision whether to choose IIMC or not..they have given a fee deadline of 1st November..while FUMC merit lists wont be out till another 15 days or so...And i don't have a lot of information about IIMC whether its good enough to be compared to FUMC or not.While i dont want to rule out the option of a Back up and would love to go to FUMC too..Need some serious advice on this one FAST..i dont have much time.


I applied to both of these colleges as well and I would choose FUMC. I have read a few bad reviews of IIMC so I'm probably not going to go there. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Arsalan12345 said:


> Okay guys by the grace of GOD i got selected for Islamic international medical college...while i also have applied to Foundation university medical college.I have an aggregate of 77.6 in UHS Mcat..Now im facing a tough decision whether to choose IIMC or not..they have given a fee deadline of 1st November..while FUMC merit lists wont be out till another 15 days or so...And i don't have a lot of information about IIMC whether its good enough to be compared to FUMC or not.While i dont want to rule out the option of a Back up and would love to go to FUMC too..Need some serious advice on this one FAST..i dont have much time.



Do you know the merit of last year for FUMC?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Arsalan12345 said:


> Okay guys by the grace of GOD i got selected for Islamic international medical college...while i also have applied to Foundation university medical college.I have an aggregate of 77.6 in UHS Mcat..Now im facing a tough decision whether to choose IIMC or not..they have given a fee deadline of 1st November..while FUMC merit lists wont be out till another 15 days or so...And i don't have a lot of information about IIMC whether its good enough to be compared to FUMC or not.While i dont want to rule out the option of a Back up and would love to go to FUMC too..Need some serious advice on this one FAST..i dont have much time.


I had applied in cmh, fumc, iimc and wah medical college.
I didn't thought that I would get interview call from cmh, 
so my preference was FUMC. iimc and wah were backup..

DO GO FOR FUMC MATE!!

iimc isn't worth taking the risk.
wah medical college's last date for prospectus availability is 30. 

If I were u I would have skipped iimc, would have considered FUMC my priority and wah as the backup.

do know FUMC last year displayed 7 merit lists.. 7!! 
and iimc mn gal gets fined if she doesn't properly cover her head. iimc = madrassa
got it?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

cefspan said:


> do know FUMC last year displayed 7 merit lists.. 7!!
> and iimc mn gal gets fined if she doesn't properly cover her head. iimc = madrassa
> got it?


LOL hahaha


----------



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

*About Avicenna Medical College*

*salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?*


----------



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

I need info on what kind of doctors emerge out of these institute..whether FUMC is better or IIMC?..i dont need info whether its a madrassa or not..my concern is whether ill be a good doctor or not?..and whose faculty is better?..


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

HassanShahzad said:


> *salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?*


I do know one this,avicennia medical college is called ="medical-ka-kala-pani".Its like CENTRAL JAIL-ISH MEDICAL COLLEGE.

- - - Updated - - -



Arsalan12345 said:


> I need info on what kind of doctors emerge out of these institute..whether FUMC is better or IIMC?..i dont need info whether its a madrassa or not..my concern is whether ill be a good doctor or not?..and whose faculty is better?..


close ur eyes and go for FUMC.

HOENSTLY FUMC IS WAY BETTER!!


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Could anyone provide reasons for why FUMC is better? If someone could comment on the quality of education, faculty and campus facilities that would be much appreciated.

And is Shifa better or FUMC?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

HassanShahzad said:


> *salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?*


 that college is very ridiculous last year two friends go there but one just ran from there after interview , my friend that took admission is repending . principal is very rude irritating and blah blah blah you can easily get admission in akhter sead medical college last year student with 60 % percent got admission there and further more interview is very irritating the principal says "yeh parhnay wala college ha agar ap ka mauj mastiyon ka mood ha tou dosray colleges may jaye ga, mobile tou nae ha? may tou sunday ko bi classes lagwa leta ho" and soo on but result of that college is 100%


----------



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah dats true anyhow..let see wat I can expect from this college.nd tnx for ur concern regarding dis issue.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

you are welcome


----------

